# The Americans S01E01 "The Pilot" OAD 1/30/13 SPOILERS



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

I thought this show was "ok". I really liked the leads Keri Russell and Matthew Rhys, I'm not sure about the plot. It seemed really good until the FBI agent moved in next door. That seemed too unbelievable to me but I felt better when he broke in to the garage and was satisfied that their car wasn't used in the kidnapping.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I just posted this in the earlier thread, so:

Perhaps a new thread should be started now that the pilot has aired? My wife and I enjoyed it tremendously. Very gripping story, likeable characters, action, pretty people, memorable soundtrack, rotary phones... Loved it and can't wait for next week.

I like the way the characters are written. The husband and wife are both very likeable yet they do very unlikeable things. But I still sort of root for them. And when dad took the trouble to find the mall rat and eke out revenge, yikes. 
__________________


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

Going after the mall rat and killing the hostage really showed just how emotionally invested in his family Phillip is. Elizabeth seems not quite as tight, I wonder if she'll eventually come around?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I wanted to like this show, but I'm on the fence. 

I did not find the characters terribly likable - no connection for me. I'm not clear if I should be rooting for or against them. 

I am curious if the long arc of the series will be their conflicting softening to America and possibly their ultimate defection, or simply the continuous chess game between the US and Russia. Maybe they just needed to set so much backstory, than advance the story in Ep 01. I'll give it a few more eps.

Production quality on FX seemed very poor. The dark scenes were very flat and noisy. Thought it might be my TV contrast settings set too low, but not.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

markp99 said:


> I did not find the characters terribly likable - no connection for me. I'm not clear if I should be rooting for or against them.


That's the rub, though, right? And in that respect it's fairly similar to _Breaking Bad_, and to a lesser extent, _Mad Men_.

As for me, I liked it quite a bit. I like the conflicting emotions it gave me. Good cast, great soundtrack (I'm always a sucker for 80s music), good action pieces. Plus, it was fun to see Felicity kick some @$$, and then talk about putting her finger in someone else's.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh, and I cannot separate these guys in my mind:


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> That's the rub, though, right? And in that respect it's fairly similar to _Breaking Bad_...


In Breaking Bad, I could actually relate to Walter a bit, mostly doing what he did initially for his family, but then having it get out of control...

I do agree on the 80's music. When's the last time you heard TUSK played in a TV Series? :up:


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

markp99 said:


> I did not find the characters terribly likable - no connection for me. I'm not clear if I should be rooting for or against them.


That sounds like an endorsement to me.  I tend to like shows that have unlikable main characters. The Shield, Sons of Anarchy, Breaking Bad, etc. I haven't watched this yet, but will sometime today. I'm guessing I will like it quite a bit.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I recorded the show after seeing commercials for it. To be honest, I don't have a clue what the show is about. I couldn't tell from the commercial and I've heard nothing about the show.

After watching, I'll have to come back to the thread.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I liked it, will give it a shot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markp99 said:


> Oh, and I cannot separate these guys in my mind:


At times he was Chuck, at times he was Captain Jack, and at times he was Dutch.

I guess that makes him a good spy! 

The coincidence of the FBI guy who's investigating him moving in across the street is way, way too much. At one point I wondered if he was another Russian sleeper. But if he really is FBI, please please please let him have been moved there because they're already suspicious.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Residential areas in DC that are accessible to normal working people with families are not so common that another government worker moving in near by should'nt come as a huge surprise. Probably a large percentage of the people in the neighborhood have business with the government in one form or another.

Anyway, a bit of a coincidence, sure, but not enough that it caused me to scoff and drop out of the story. 

Now one thing that did bother me was keeping the guy gagged in the trunk for what appeared to be a number of days. It must have smelled quite rank in that trunk yet the helpful hero had no problem opening the trunk and grabbing the jumper cables. With no more than a 'shhh' to the trussee.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

efilippi said:


> Residential areas in DC that are accessible to normal working people with families are not so common that another government worker moving in near by should'nt come as a huge surprise. Probably a large percentage of the people in the neighborhood have business with the government in one form or another.


But how many of them are investigating each other? And accidentally moving into the house across the street from the person they're investigating? Of all the streets in all the neighborhoods in the DC area?

No, I call BS, and suspect there's more to it than coincidence.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I really, really enjoyed this show. I hope it stays this awesome.

I agree with the complaint about production values. It appeared grainy and underlit. I suppose this was intentional, but it will be another show where I crank up the brightness on my tv to watch.

[edit] this show is reminding me quite a bit of the last season (or two?) of Breaking Bad. We've got sympatheic bad guys against good guys who _aren't_ the stereotypical dumb good guys. I am looking forward to seeing the smart bad guys and smart good guys battle it out.

And Keri Russell. I like seeing her, too.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

efilippi said:


> Now one thing that did bother me was keeping the guy gagged in the trunk for what appeared to be a number of days. It must have smelled quite rank in that trunk yet the helpful hero had no problem opening the trunk and grabbing the jumper cables. With no more than a 'shhh' to the trussee.


That's exactly what my wife and I said as well. Seriously, the guy's been in there all that time and he's not had access to a bathroom... just walking into that garage should have let anyone know what was going on, and opening the trunk... Ugh.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

It was ok. I'll watch again to see if it gets better.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

My only worry with these types of shows is they have to really strain believability to keep the tension going for episode after episode after episode. How many times will they just barely escape detection?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

This show is a takeoff of Homeland in more ways than one.



Timbeau said:


> Going after the mall rat and killing the hostage really showed just how emotionally invested in his family Phillip is. Elizabeth seems not quite as tight, I wonder if she'll eventually come around?


That's the "is he/she or isn't he/she" thread.

Production meeting:
"How 'bout if make it Russkies instead of Muslims?"
"And the FBI rather than the CIA."



Rob Helmerichs said:


> But how many of them are investigating each other? And accidentally moving into the house across the street from the person they're investigating? Of all the streets in all the neighborhoods in the DC area?
> 
> No, I call BS, and suspect there's more to it than coincidence.


The FBI agent "Carrie" who just happens to be in counterintelligence moved across the street - and I buy that it's a coincidence becuase he isn't showing any signs of having knowlege of the "Americans."

A gold Olds was spotted at the kidnapping and the neighbors just happen to have one... that smells of ammonia. And what about that head-sized hole in the drywall in the garage?

How about Mom and Dad saying, "So are we going to kill him?" out loud with the kids nearby? Kids have ways of listening in. Look for a plot where junior plays with a hidden spy camera or microphone.

They just need a Saul. They need actors as good as Claire Danes, Damien Lewis and Mandy Patinkin, who have the talent to be saving the recent crappy script.

I think the script is good enough to carry on. I'm willing to suspend disbelief if it makes sense within its world, and so far, it does.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

We really liked it.

I "get" the Homeland comparisons, but to me it's a difference in perspective. In Homeland, I'm pulling for the good guys; in Americans, I'm pulling for the bad guys - at least at this point. I don't want them caught. Yet. 

I guess John Boy will be the new Saul if we're doing comparisons, though.

Plus, I'm definitely going to enjoy the soundtrack.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

If the FBI guy is a coincidence, I would've preferred it have been some lowly FBI guy that might work for the blonde guy, rather than the blonde guy himself. The blonde guy seems too high up the totem poll. I'd rather it be someone lowly that could much more slowly piece things together.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I pretty much liked it.. But I am conflicted over the high level FBI guy living across the street. Even more conflicted about having him break into the garage right away. I would have liked to see him have his suspicions grow over a longer period of time. And now, of course, our nice Ruskie couple know he's on to them.

Kerri Russel is still looking might nice. 


I don't watch homeland, so can't do the comparisons. But I do watch Breaking Bad. Funny about needing a Saul character.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't watch homeland, so can't do the comparisons. But I do watch Breaking Bad. Funny about needing a Saul character.


Heh. Not exactly the same thing...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I pretty much liked it.. But I am conflicted over the high level FBI guy living across the street. Even more conflicted about having him break into the garage right away. I would have liked to see him have his suspicions grow over a longer period of time. And now, of course, our nice Ruskie couple know he's on to them.


I don't have a problem with the FBI guy living across the street. It's just that sort of coincidence that happens on TV shows. Is it any more convoluted/convenient than Walter White's brother being a DEA agent? They wanted to amp up the tension on the homefront, and that does it.

And I was glad that he broke into the garage right away. They set this guy up as a smart agent, and an overly-suspicious one (by the jokes the guy's wife was making) from being undercover for too long. They had also made it known that the type of car being suspected in the abduction was a gold '77 Oldsmobile. So once he saw that car in their garage, I would have been more disappointed in him if he *hadn't* decided that he needed to check it out.



jsmeeker said:


> Kerri Russel is still looking might nice.


Indeed. And she's a dirty girl too.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

BradJW said:


> If the FBI guy is a coincidence, I would've preferred it have been some lowly FBI guy that might work for the blonde guy, rather than the blonde guy himself. The blonde guy seems too high up the totem poll. I'd rather it be someone lowly that could much more slowly piece things together.


The neighbor is _low_ man on the tote pole. He has just joined counter-intelligence so he doesn't have any experience in that branch yet. He is smart, but he is not a boss, just a newbie.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I pretty much liked it.. But I am conflicted over the high level FBI guy living across the street. Even more conflicted about having him break into the garage right away. I would have liked to see him have his suspicions grow over a longer period of time. And now, of course, our nice Ruskie couple know he's on to them.
> 
> Kerri Russel is still looking might nice.


Definitely agree about Keri Russel. In fact this entire show had a lot more about sex than spying, it seemed. NTTAWWT.

However, I really liked it; I thought it was a lot smarter than I expected. Maybe I'm just doing most of the work myself and reading more than was there. However, we see Elizabeth with real issues from her past that she can't deal with, someone who's a true patriot even though her country hasn't treated her well. We see Philip who loves his family and is so frustrated and alone in his own house that he's willing to give up his entire life to change it. He feels like his wife is not a partner with him, except in espionage. It really makes you think about how lonely it must be to live an entire life like that.

Of course the resolution was too simplistic, but I still enjoyed it.

The FBI guy didn't bother me: remember that earlier the same day that he decides to break into the garage, his team had gotten a directive from President Reagan that they should use "all possible means" to root out the sleepers. Burdened with that and recognizing the car, and his own comments that if it were him he would just go home when the mission was blown, it was not unbelievable that he'd try to check out the car. He'd been undercover with skinheads (very violent) for two years and he'd done things during that time to cement his cover (he's hinted), so he's obviously not lacking in the cojones department. Plus, waiting would be useless as it gives them more time to get rid of evidence. Too bad for him he was too late.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

madscientist said:


> Too bad for him he was too late.


But had he been earlier, it would have made for a very short series.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But how many of them are investigating each other? And accidentally moving into the house across the street from the person they're investigating? Of all the streets in all the neighborhoods in the DC area?
> 
> No, I call BS, and suspect there's more to it than coincidence.


I really hope there's more to it than coincidence, but now that I think about it, I don't get the feeling that it is. The scene where Phillip went to the trunk for the jumper cables seemed to be contrived drama. I think in real life he would have just said "No, I don't have any". I'm fearful that the writers will be taking liberties with our Suspension of Disbelief powers.


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> That's the rub, though, right? And in that respect it's fairly similar to _Breaking Bad_, and to a lesser extent, _Mad Men_.


Indeed, I found myself "rooting" for the "bad guys" and commented on that to my wife.



markp99 said:


> I do agree on the 80's music. When's the last time you heard TUSK played in a TV Series? :up:


Also a comment on our couch. My wife didn't know "Tusk"  and she :up: when they played "In The Air Tonight". I VERY much liked what seemed like the full tracks being played vs. 1 minute snippets.

I wish the show wasn't quite as racy so we could watch it with our 12yo daughter, but she still goes to bed before us 

I'm also glad I set up a WishList for "Pilot"!

-murray


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I know how it ends


Spoiler



The Soviet Union collapses.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

netringer said:


> I know how it ends
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Dude! That's the best part!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I am the same age as the kid. I couldn't sleep at night, because the Russians were gonna kill me. Yup. The only way I slept was because dad would protect me. 20 years later... still dreaming about her...

I love the music. Phil Collins. I think that was the very first tape I bought.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

On the fence, did not need to be so graphic, did not need to talk about specific sex acts, I get that she's a Russian spy but how about a little make up. Did not find anything likeable about her. If they tone down the shock value language, might be worth another view.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I liked it - I've been in a Russian mood.. I had just read Nelson DeMilles' "Charm School" that is about the training of these Russians into Americans. And I watched Gorky Park last weekend.

I liked the graphic sex talk and such - I was surprised there wasn't more graphic violence. I though Keri Russell was good but the guy who played her husband was excellent - he was good and his costumes were cool. It was kind of jarring though when they went back in time to 1960 Russia and then back to 1981 America and it looked like the characters hadn't aged a day.

I'll try to stick with this but my history with watching episodic television with continuing stories is not good. I'll probably end up skipping some eps and they'll build up on my Tivo and the next thing I know there'll be 6 episodes and I won't feel like sitting down and watching them all at once and I'll end up deleting the whole series. I'd prefer if each episode was a complete story so you didn't have to watch them in order to know every single storyline. I have the attention span of a gnat with ADD and I need it spoon fed to me.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I wasn't loving the show as I watched it. By the end, I was pretty into it.

They showed a montage of what is coming up this season. That will keep me watching. It seems like the show is going to get good.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I liked it. It is a welcome smart show in a sea of blah.

Keri Russell still looks like Lee Remick but welcome back to TV. Don't cut your hair.

Matthew Rhys - well I still think you must be gay from Brothers and Sisters but I guess I'll get over that (or the fact that you are British or Aussie or whichever)

I think they should have ended the pilot with the mall rat scene.



markp99 said:


> Production quality on FX seemed very poor. The dark scenes were very flat and noisy. Thought it might be my TV contrast settings set too low, but not.


I am pretty sure they were doing something with the cinematography to wash it out and make it look old. The previews show a vibrancy to the color so it looks like they might have dropped that conceptually after the pilot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

FX in general seems to favor a more...lived-in quality to their shows' cinematography. The Shield, Sons of Anarchy, American Horror Story, Justified...they all have a grittier-than-usual look to them.

(In fact, AHS used that to great effect a couple of times this season when they did fantasy sequences in bright primary colors with clean, crisp cinematography that really made those scenes pop in comparison to the darker look of the series as a whole.)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I really liked it. Another flashback to the 80's will be fun (I graduated HS in 1981). 

I didn't get to see what happened when Dad showed up in mall creep's back yard. My recording was pixelated from then until FBI guy was entering the garage. Must have just been me as no one else has mentioned it. Glad that FX replays the ep multiple times so I can record again and see it.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> On the fence, did not need to be so graphic, did not need to talk about specific sex acts, I get that she's a Russian spy but how about a little make up. Did not find anything likeable about her. If they tone down the shock value language, might be worth another view.


The only sex act that shocked and disturbed me a little was the rape.

I thought it was great how she knew that just by telling the dumbass govt. dude that next time she wanted him to be "stronger" his ego would make him spill more State secrets. Men are so easy


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I really liked it. Another flashback to the 80's will be fun (I graduated HS in 1981).


Ah, you kids today with your new-fangled nostalgia...

Rob, Class of '79


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I didn't get to see what happened when Dad showed up in mall creep's back yard. My recording was pixelated from then until FBI guy was entering the garage. Must have just been me as no one else has mentioned it. Glad that FX replays the ep multiple times so I can record again and see it.


He beat the crap out of him (disguised with facial hair. Looked like Captain Morgan.) He told him "Anymore 13 year olds, and I'll be back."


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

verdugan said:


> He beat the crap out of him (disguised with facial hair. Looked like Captain Morgan.) He told him "Anymore 13 year olds, and I'll be back."


To clarify, he beat the crap out of him, then stabbed him in the junk with a barbeque fork.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

markp99 said:


> To clarify, he beat the crap out of him, then stabbed him in the junk with a barbeque fork


Didn't he stab him in the hand?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

markp99 said:


> To clarify, he beat the crap out of him, then stabbed him in the junk with a barbeque fork.


It looked to me like he made the guy stab _himself_ in the junk. Which is better.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

He stabbed him in the junk, threw him on the picnic table and stabbed his hand onto the table. He then said "anymore 13 year olds and I'm coming back and putting it in your heart".


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> He stabbed him in the junk, threw him on the picnic table and stabbed his hand onto the table. He then said "anymore 13 year olds and I'm coming back and putting it in your heart".


I think it was "anymore little girls"


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

markp99 said:


> I did not find the characters terribly likable - no connection for me. I'm not clear if I should be rooting for or against them.


Shows creator has already said they want you to side with the communists to succeed.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

SnakeEyes said:


> Shows creator has already said they want you to side with the communists to succeed.


Sounds like Hollywood  But that's for another forum LOL


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

A definite season pass for this one. Very enjoyable and could prove strong competition to Homeland in the bad guys vs government genre.


----------



## bobino (Jul 24, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I really liked it. Another flashback to the 80's will be fun (I graduated HS in 1981).





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ah, you kids today with your new-fangled nostalgia...
> 
> Rob, Class of '79


I've always felt I was trapped in the middle. Not old enough to be a baby boomer, not young enough to be Gen X.

Bob, Class of '80


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I really liked it. Another flashback to the 80's will be fun (I graduated HS in 1981).
> 
> I didn't get to see what happened when Dad showed up in mall creep's back yard. My recording was pixelated from then until FBI guy was entering the garage. Must have just been me as no one else has mentioned it. Glad that FX replays the ep multiple times so I can record again and see it.


My recording was pretty messed up. There were times when there was no audio. I think the entire meeting between the wife and her KGB handler was missing completely. When the husband went to pay the pedo' a visit, all I saw was some guy in a wig come around the corner of the house for a brief moment. The entire fight scene was missing.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Mo Ryan brings up a point that did hit me, but I forgot to mention: These two have been married for over 20 years, had two kids, but they haven't worked out "keep your hands off of me?" Ya think when they conceived the kids she had to grit her teeth, close her eyes and think of Mother Russia? And after the 20+ years she finally tells him her real name and story? There must have some very quiet evenings in that house.

My take is that this is a plot point the writers needed so they could have a continuing thread of her finally falling in love with him and will they or won't they defect and give up? They just had to scramble the timeline more than reality would allow.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/maure...emiere_b_2574526.html?utm_hp_ref=maureen-ryan


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I got the impression that her willingness to put up with his advances waxes and wanes...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Haven't been this excited about this show since my first episode of Mad Men. Russell and Rhys showed some nice nuances. (Side note - Am I the only one who thinks Rhys looks like John Ritter's son?)

Give me heros that have villainous layers and villains that aren't so black and it's a nice start to a show. Hopefully they can keep it up.

tta


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I got the impression that her willingness to put up with his advances waxes and wanes...


like a wife?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

netringer said:


> Mo Ryan brings up a point that did hit me, but I forgot to mention: These two have been married for over 20 years, had two kids, but they haven't worked out "keep your hands off of me?" Ya think when they conceived the kids she had to grit her teeth, close her eyes and think of Mother Russia? And after the 20+ years she finally tells him her real name and story? There must have some very quiet evenings in that house.
> 
> My take is that this is a plot point the writers needed so they could have a continuing thread of her finally falling in love with him and will they or won't they defect and give up? They just had to scramble the timeline more than reality would allow.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/maure...emiere_b_2574526.html?utm_hp_ref=maureen-ryan


My take was that for 20 plus years she has had an unfulfilled desire to get revenge on her rapist that conflicted with her sense of allegiance to the mother country because her rapist was also her commander. When the "husband" killed him for no other reason than that he had hurt her, it made her love him. And also, once someone else knew that a despicable crime had been committed against her in the name of Russia, she saw it from a new perspective. When she saw that her husband acknowledged that Russia had abused her she acknowledged it a little bit herself and that led her to tell him about who she was before she entered training.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

tivotvaddict said:


> (Side note - Am I the only one who thinks Rhys looks like John Ritter's son?)


No, you're not. My wife and I both thought so. I actually checked the credits to see if his last name was Ritter.

(Seems like most of you know who Rhys is, but as far as I know I've never seen him before.)


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

What was the point at the start of the show, of her sexual encounter with some guy while she was wearing a blonde wig?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> What was the point at the start of the show, of her sexual encounter with some guy while she was wearing a blonde wig?


One way they get information, and she or hubby had recorded it somehow so he heard the partying which makes him nuts.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> What was the point at the start of the show, of her sexual encounter with some guy while she was wearing a blonde wig?


He wasn't just some guy, he was the FBI agent with all the information on the defector who they were looking for. He confirmed that the Russian spy they were looking for was indeed now working for and being paid by the U.S. govt. He even told her where he would be the next day so they could kidnap him.
Did you think she was having sex with a stranger just for fun?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

John-Boy!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked it a lot, but I knew I would as this show was right in my wheelhouse. I love spy things. I loved the use of Tusk to build up the tension at the beginning. I never really thought of the song in that way, and it worked beautifully. Also has "In the Air Tonight" become the official "make love in a moving vehicle" song? First Risky Business and now this. Not my favorite song, but it worked well too.

I'm ok with the FBI agent moving in next door (although I guess I'm a bit surprised he'd reveal his job to a neighbor he doesn't know). From relatives and friends who live in the area, government workers are a dime a dozen. Obviously, it was written that way for the story, but I don't think it's so uncommon. That said, it's obvious that it's going to lead to more suspicion.

I had a hard time thinking of Keri Russell and (and the hubby) being in their 40s. Based on them being trained in 1960, I'd say they were around 40 or so.

I liked that the hubby had grown to like America and wanted to do the capitalist thing and take the money, with Keri as he die hard Communist. Should lead to some interesting interplay.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> John-Boy!


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp7_u0kcQRo[/media]


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

"In The Air Tonight" always reminds me of one of my all-time favorite teevee series Miami Vice....


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I had a hard time thinking of Keri Russell and (and the hubby) being in their 40s. Based on them being trained in 1960, I'd say they were around 40 or so.


Russell is 36, Rhy is 38. So if they were playing characters their actual ages, Russell would have been raped at 15. Conceivable, I guess, but it's a bit of stretch. She certainly was dressed like a fresh-faced teen in that training sequence, but 15 seems young to be training a spy.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> John-Boy!


Is it my imagination or a maladjusted HDTV, or did John-Boy lose his beauty mark?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Russell is 36, Rhy is 38. So if they were playing characters their actual ages, Russell would have been raped at 15. Conceivable, I guess, but it's a bit of stretch. She certainly was dressed like a fresh-faced teen in that training sequence, but 15 seems young to be training a spy.


I "think" it was actually Keri in the training sequence and the early scene where she meets her "hubby". And she looked exactly the same, so that's why I have a hard time with the age thing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> "In The Air Tonight" always reminds me of one of my all-time favorite teevee series Miami Vice....


That was one of the first times (the first time?) a network show used a genuine hit song in that way. It was a big deal at the time.

It's really weird how forward-looking Miami Vice was in its day, and how dated and quaint it looks today...I rewatched much of the first season a couple of years ago, and it felt a lot more like a 70s cop show than the edgy cinematic it seemed at the time. I guess that often happens with revolutionary art. It's only later that you can see how much it really owes to the esthetic of its own time.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was one of the first times (the first time?) a network show used a genuine hit song in that way. It was a big deal at the time.
> 
> It's really weird how forward-looking Miami Vice was in its day, and how dated and quaint it looks today...I rewatched much of the first season a couple of years ago, and it felt a lot more like a 70s cop show than the edgy cinematic it seemed at the time. I guess that often happens with revolutionary art. It's only later that you can see how much it really owes to the esthetic of its own time.


I wonder if this show is filmed the way it is because they want to give it that 80s feel.


----------



## bobino (Jul 24, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Russell is 36, Rhy is 38. So if they were playing characters their actual ages, Russell would have been raped at 15. Conceivable, I guess, but it's a bit of stretch. She certainly was dressed like a fresh-faced teen in that training sequence, but 15 seems young to be training a spy.


She's actually playing someone older than her age. The character says her grandfather fought in the Battle of Stalingrad when she was two. That battle was over the winter 1942-43, so she was born ~1940. She's twenty in 1960, the year of the training and the rape. She 41 in 1981, the time period of the show.

I think she looks too young to play a 41 year old. But more importantly, does this qualify her for the Hawtest 40+ thread?

-Bob


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> "In The Air Tonight" always reminds me of one of my all-time favorite teevee series Miami Vice....


They almost didn't use it because of Miami Vice

"Oh, good! They wanted it out. But it's exactly what the moment calls for. I heard the network was thinking it would remind people too much of Miami Vice, but I don't think so. And, I mean, who cares? It's our turn."

Keri Russell interview


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Excellent interview. Thanks


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bobino said:


> She's actually playing someone older than her age. The character says her grandfather fought in the Battle of Stalingrad when she was two. That battle was over the winter 1942-43, so she was born ~1940. She's twenty in 1960, the year of the training and the rape. She 41 in 1981, the time period of the show.
> 
> I think she looks too young to play a 41 year old. But more importantly, does this qualify her for the Hawtest 40+ thread?
> 
> -Bob


I think they BOTH look too young. If they didn't set up their age, I'd say they were early 30s.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I "think" it was actually Keri in the training sequence and the early scene where she meets her "hubby". And she looked exactly the same, so that's why I have a hard time with the age thing.


It definitely was her. I just thought that they had outfitted like a mid-teen (sweats, ponytail, etc.) to make her look younger.



bobino said:


> She's actually playing someone older than her age. The character says her grandfather fought in the Battle of Stalingrad when she was two. That battle was over the winter 1942-43, so she was born ~1940. She's twenty in 1960, the year of the training and the rape. She 41 in 1981, the time period of the show.


You're right, that cinches it. Thanks.



bobino said:


> I think she looks too young to play a 41 year old. But more importantly, does this qualify her for the Hawtest 40+ thread?


Now you're thinking! 

And no, you have to be 40. So we'll mark her for admittance in 2016.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I think they BOTH look too young. If they didn't set up their age, I'd say they were early 30s.


I'm okay with them looking too young. Most of my friends are around 40, but several of them (especially the women) could pass for early 30s pretty easily.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Was able to record the first ep again and see the parts that were pixelated. Wow, nice fight in the back yard. That BBQ fork, yikes!

And I had missed the scene with the KGB boss and the previous life reveal. Those were good scenes so I'm glad I finally got to see them.

Off to view ep 2 now!


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> "In The Air Tonight" always reminds me of one of my all-time favorite teevee series Miami Vice....


As a Miami Hurricane fan, they play this song a few minutes before they run onto the field. Whenever I hear it, I get goosebumps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

netringer said:


> Is it my imagination or a maladjusted HDTV, or did John-Boy lose his beauty mark?


I think he had that wart removed.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

tigercat74 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


We don't care.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

netringer said:


> Is it my imagination or a maladjusted HDTV, or did John-Boy lose his beauty mark?


Nah...my wife noticed it right away, but I had to replay it to see it. Sure enough, it's still there.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> We don't care.


Really...I get sick of seeing that, too....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

They've only been sleeper agents in the US for 15 years, so they could be "younger"...plus Russell says in the linked interview she's only known her husband for 15 years.


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> John-Boy!


Exactly what my wife said!


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> "In The Air Tonight" always reminds me of one of my all-time favorite teevee series Miami Vice....


I'll say it again, I really appreciated that they played near full versions of the songs vs. shortened versions that we typically hear.

-murray


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> It was kind of jarring though when they went back in time to 1960 Russia and then back to 1981 America and it looked like the characters hadn't aged a day.


I know. That was the best they could do to make Keri Russell look younger? She looked exactly the same as the supposedly 41-year-old version. It reminds me of when Howard Stern jokingly played his high school self in Private Parts.

As for the show, it was okay. I thought it was kind of dull. As a big fan of Homeland, I think this is really nothing like it. Sure, there are some conceptual similarities, but Homeland is one of my favorite shows, and The Americans didn't do much for me at all. The previews looked better than the pilot though, so maybe I'll give it some episodes to grow on me.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

While watching this episode, which I just watched last night. I could see all the parts that folks here would nitpick on! 

I liked it. I also did not think it was dark. Maybe I have an awesome TV. 

I did keep looking for things that weren't going to realistic for the time! This is something I do with Vegas as well. I can't help myself. But, I think they did a decent job. Even if the mall scene looked like it was from today, not 1981. Because that mall scene totally did NOT look like 1981. I was a teen mall rat in 81 and I never saw a mall that looked like that! I can look beyond it though.

Good show, we'll keep watching.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was one of the first times (the first time?) a network show used a genuine hit song in that way. It was a big deal at the time.
> 
> It's really weird how forward-looking Miami Vice was in its day, and how dated and quaint it looks today...I rewatched much of the first season a couple of years ago, and it felt a lot more like a 70s cop show than the edgy cinematic it seemed at the time. I guess that often happens with revolutionary art. It's only later that you can see how much it really owes to the esthetic of its own time.


Michael Mann is a visionary.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Michael Mann is a visionary.


But it's strange how little of a visionary he turned out to be...i.e., he did Miami Vice and Ridley Scott did Blade Runner at pretty much the same time, and they both seemed very forward-looking. But Miami Vice today looks quaint and old-fashioned, whereas people are still imitating the look of Blade Runner.

Which to me makes Michael Mann somebody who had a vague notion of where the culture was going and did a brilliant job of shaking off some (but not all) of the deeply-embedded tropes of the day, and Ridley Scott a visionary who not only saw very clearly where the culture was going, but helped shape it.

Which isn't to say Michael Mann wasn't important in 1984. It just wasn't a lasting kind of importance. He rode the wave, which is more than most people ever accomplish. Ridley Scott WAS the wave.

If any of that makes sense...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I say gauth...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gont!


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I liked this. SP set. It does not hurt that this seems based on a true story. http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-202_162-6627393.html

Ought to be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Craigbob said:


> I liked this. SP set. It does not hurt that this seems based on a true story. http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-202_162-6627393.html
> 
> Ought to be interesting to see where this goes.


In the true story the agents were very RRRRussian. These two are passing as Mr. & Mrs. Suburbia.

There's no doubt that the KGB, aka Russian mafia, had (has!) people in the US, but they're obviously Russian. We had a Russian guy shot down in cold blood in a suburban shopping center parking lot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, I think this is based more on the old Cold War urban legends about Russian spies who grew up/were trained in fake American cities and sent over here to Live Among Us as sleeper agents, and destroy our way of life when they got the signal from &#1052;&#1086;&#1089;&#1082;&#1074;&#1072;.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But it's strange how little of a visionary he turned out to be...i.e., he did Miami Vice and Ridley Scott did Blade Runner at pretty much the same time, and they both seemed very forward-looking. But Miami Vice today looks quaint and old-fashioned, whereas people are still imitating the look of Blade Runner.
> 
> Which to me makes Michael Mann somebody who had a vague notion of where the culture was going and did a brilliant job of shaking off some (but not all) of the deeply-embedded tropes of the day, and Ridley Scott a visionary who not only saw very clearly where the culture was going, but helped shape it.
> 
> ...


Certainly. I would not compare anything Michael Mann has done to _Blade Runner_, which is incomparable. I wouldn't compare most of what else Ridley Scott has done to _Blade Runner_ either. But in terms of filmmaking, Mann was ahead of his time. _Miami Vice_ is dated in terms of costume, writing, etc., but created a kind of production value that television just didn't have before.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Certainly. I would not compare anything Michael Mann has done to _Blade Runner_, which is incomparable. I wouldn't compare most of what else Ridley Scott has done to _Blade Runner_ either. But in terms of filmmaking, Mann was ahead of his time. _Miami Vice_ is dated in terms of costume, writing, etc., but created a kind of production value that television just didn't have before.


This.....and, off-topic, the newest Blade Runner Blu-ray release is just unbelievable...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I accidentally deleted the pilot, got yelled at by the wife. Re-acquired it through wizardry means.

I liked it.. I was born in 1980 so I can't really say how accurate it feels as a time piece. The wife in the pilot seemed a lot more cold to the husband.

Blade Runner, one of my favorites..... I owned the director's cut (before the latest was released) and it has the narrative removed. When I showed it to friends they all would usually pass out during the scene where Deckard brings Rachael to his home after the killing the stripper replicant. I failed to get a lot of my friends to enjoy it as I do, as they said it was boring..


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Also like to add the husband, Matthew Rhys, I've never seen Brother & Sisters but his character on this show was so likeable in the pilot.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

tivotvaddict said:


> (Side note - Am I the only one who thinks Rhys looks like John Ritter's son?)





Dawghows said:


> No, you're not. My wife and I both thought so. I actually checked the credits to see if his last name was Ritter.
> 
> (Seems like most of you know who Rhys is, but as far as I know I've never seen him before.)


I kept getting John Ritter flashes from this guy, too, though you're right - more like Jason Ritter.

I should mention - a little late to the game here as I just watched the pilot today.

And Rob - another class of '79er here! :up:


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Timbeau said:


> Going after the mall rat and killing the hostage really showed just how emotionally invested in his family Phillip is. Elizabeth seems not quite as tight, I wonder if she'll eventually come around?


We just watched the premiere. As soon as they showed that jackwad's name on the card I bet Mrs. S. that Philip would find him and beat the schitt out of him. He actually overachieved. 

I though she came around at the end a bit with the hot car sex.

ETA: In The Air Tonight = Miami Vice. Every single time I hear it to this day, I picture Crockett and Tubbs. And Class of '76.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> I kept getting John Ritter flashes from this guy, too, though you're right - more like Jason Ritter.


For some strange reason when he's in disguise he reminds me of Jim Carrey doing Andy Kaufman/Tony Clifton.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me bumping these threads. I finally started this series and I'm very mad at myself for not doing so before. As others said in this thread, the FBI moving in across the street was a bit much, only because of his line of work in the FBI, not so much because he's an agent living in the DC suburbs. However, it wasn't enough to take me out of the story and the ending in the garage when they panned to Phillip with his gun in the corner and then you got that little flash of him as the light went passed him when the agent was going back out, wow. That gave me chills.

I got inspired to watch this finally by watching him in Perry Mason. I don't think I've seen him in anything else. I didn't watch the other show he was in that people reference, Brothers & Sisters, I think? I know Kerry Russel's name but again, not sure I've watched any of the shows she's been in. I was very impressed with the acting in general so far. Unless you all have a problem, I may be bumping some of these old threads as I go. If you'd rather, I can start my own "Cristina watches The Americans" or something.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Bump away. I'd enjoy revisiting the show. I'll try hard not to do too much "just you wait until..." responding to your posts 

One place that's probably OK is to say that Rhys and Russell are excellent throughout. This is one of those shows you can appreciate both for the story being presented and also the way it's being portrayed.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I actually watched 3 last night. I was just reading the thread for episode 2, "The Clock" but can't find the thread for episode 3, "Gregory". I'll wait until I watch the next one and comment in that thread about all so far.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Hope you don't mind me bumping these threads. I finally started this series and I'm very mad at myself for not doing so before. As others said in this thread, the FBI moving in across the street was a bit much, only because of his line of work in the FBI, not so much because he's an agent living in the DC suburbs. However, it wasn't enough to take me out of the story and the ending in the garage when they panned to Phillip with his gun in the corner and then you got that little flash of him as the light went passed him when the agent was going back out, wow. That gave me chills.
> 
> I got inspired to watch this finally by watching him in Perry Mason. I don't think I've seen him in anything else. I didn't watch the other show he was in that people reference, Brothers & Sisters, I think? I know Kerry Russel's name but again, not sure I've watched any of the shows she's been in. I was very impressed with the acting in general so far. Unless you all have a problem, I may be bumping some of these old threads as I go. If you'd rather, I can start my own "Cristina watches The Americans" or something.


It's hard to respond to this without giving away anything, but the fact that the FBI agent lives next door is key. I think Keri Russel was in some Disney movie where I saw her the first time (watching with my daughter).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't see an issue with bumping old threads. I think you're going to love this series. It's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> It's hard to respond to this without giving away anything, but the fact that the FBI agent lives next door is key. I think Keri Russel was in some Disney movie where I saw her the first time (watching with my daughter).


Her biggest previous role was the lead in Felicity...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

In Canada this used to be on the Shomi streaming service (owned by Rogers cable) but since that went belly up I'm not sure where this is available (a Reddit thread from 3 years ago says iTunes only, which is a no-go for me).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

wprager said:


> In Canada this used to be on the Shomi streaming service (owned by Rogers cable) but since that went belly up I'm not sure where this is available (a Reddit thread from 3 years ago says iTunes only, which is a no-go for me).


I'm watching it on Amazon Prime


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The show is called "The Americans" so it's not for you Canadians!! 

According to this:

Find where to watch The Americans in Canada

It's still showing iTunes as the only place to stream from (though I would imagine it's possible other services might have it for pay).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> The show is called "The Americans" so it's not for you Canadians!!
> 
> According to this:
> 
> ...


I was born in Moscow, so there!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Her biggest previous role was the lead in Felicity...


She was also phenomenal as the lead actress in the film Waitress.

She and Matthew are in a long term relationship and have a child together.

Matthew is also the co-host of The Wine Show, a fantastic show about, well, wine, on Netflix/Prime.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

tivotvaddict said:


> She was also phenomenal as the lead actress in the film Waitress.
> 
> She and Matthew are in a long term relationship and have a child together.
> 
> Matthew is also the co-host of The Wine Show, a fantastic show about, well, wine, on Netflix/Prime.


Yeah they started The Americans in 2013 so the romance must have blossomed filming. How adorable!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yeah they started The Americans in 2013 so the romance must have blossomed filming. How adorable!


Maybe slightly less adorable when you consider she was married when they met...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe slightly less adorable when you consider she was married when they met...


Oh..... well the heart wants what it wants??


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Her biggest previous role was the lead in Felicity...


Yup.. This made her famous.. Especially the hair incident.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't see an issue with bumping old threads. I think you're going to love this series. It's one of my all time favorites.


Yeah.. it's a great series.. One of the better ones I have seen in the past many years. It ranks right up there.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Hope you don't mind me bumping these threads. I finally started this series and I'm very mad at myself for not doing so before. As others said in this thread, the FBI moving in across the street was a bit much, only because of his line of work in the FBI, not so much because he's an agent living in the DC suburbs. However, it wasn't enough to take me out of the story and the ending in the garage when they panned to Phillip with his gun in the corner and then you got that little flash of him as the light went passed him when the agent was going back out, wow. That gave me chills.


You are lucky to be able to binge the series all at once. The FBI agent across the street make it a more compelling story.


----------

